# Christmas help for others who need



## eman (Nov 9, 2013)

This is from a fishing site that i belong to. we have helped 2 family s  for the last 3 years and we have been very successful.

Last year we were able to help a third family whose trailer burned a week before Christmas.

If you would like to help it will be greatly appreciated.

Ladies and, Gentlemen, it's that time of year again! It's the time when we humbly open our wallets for the sake of helping others in need during the Christmas season. This is a season for rejoice and, for most, it is. For some though, this is when disappointment sets in for those who, for whatever reason, can't provide for their families. That's where we step in!

For the past several years, with the help of so many people here, we have been largely successful in putting smiles on the faces of families in need! This isn't just about giving presents to kids. We've given, to each family we've helped, a FULL Christmas dinner, fuel cards, gift cards to clothing outlets, gift cards to shoe stores fishing equipment and, the list goes on. Most importantly, we've given a moment of peace to folks who may not have otherwise had it. I've been on several of the deliveries and, I will admit, I've never left with dry eyes.

We will be doing the format a little different this year, however. Previously, we've picked a family for the SW side and, one from the SE side of LA. Remarkably, last year, we wound up able to help a third family! This year, we will be simply helping as many as we can, regardless of geography. As I understand it, we already have one family located. If I remember correctly, she is a single mother with four kids who is fighting for her life with cancer. I want us to help this family!

Thank You,

Bob Lemings / eman.

[email protected]  or PM me thru SMF.

P.S. We do not buy gift cards to stores where alcohol or tobacco can be purchased. For groceries we deal w/ local grocers so that we can get gift certificates specifying  such.


----------



## geerock (Nov 9, 2013)

Eman,
You're doing a good thing.  How can I get a donation to you?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Its a great thing your doing Bob


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2013)

geerock said:


> Eman,
> You're doing a good thing. How can I get a donation to you?


In a couple a days i will have a pay pal address and will except donations thru snail mail


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2013)

We have it set up so that one person gets and controls all donations, I am not that person.

That way we know that all money is split equally between our familys.


----------



## eman (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is the pay pal address for Corey Fisher. He is the banker for Salty Cajun Christmas.

 He is asking that those that want to donate please try to do so by Dec14th so that we are not shopping and wrapping on Christmas eve.

[email protected]  

You can reach me by pm thru this site and i can give you phone # and / or mailing address.


----------



## webowabo (Nov 10, 2013)

Im game Bob. Next payday ill give what I can ;) 

HAPPY Holidays to all.. ;)


----------



## eman (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the donation Ned!


----------



## eman (Nov 26, 2013)

If anyone else would like to donate  We are trying to get all donations in By DEC 14th.

 We have one family chosen that is a mom  w/ a couple of kids who is fighting cancer.

If we get enough donations we will help other family's.

As of this AM we are up to $1455.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 11, 2013)

I'.m in. I will send to paypal.

Hoity Toit


----------



## shakyleg (Dec 20, 2013)

I know I'm late getting in on this but can I still help? Its a great thing you guys/gals are doing. May God Bless you all in ways that bring you as much peace and happiness as you are selflessly giving to others.


----------



## eman (Dec 20, 2013)

Our final total was $3030 . Thanks to those who donated. If you still want to help please contact Brian Mudd who is admin here as there are others who still need help. You can pm him from here. 

bmudd14474


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2013)

I can just see Eman pulling up to the house in a bright red truck with a holiday wreath in the front grill and the bed full of toys and groceries while the stereo is blaring "Grandma got run over by a reindeer!" Is that a deer mount hanging from the gun rack?

You a good man Eman.


----------

